
Announcing the Release of v0.3-alpha of the Lightning Network Daemon - Frogolocalypse
https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/releases/tag/v0.3-alpha
======
Frogolocalypse
Segregated Witness (SegWit) activated today on Bitcoin, and the LN
implementation is fast on its heels.

